# Diesel Sales Up 39%



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The Diesel Driver is reporting a huge increase in diesel sales and VW continues as the volume leader. BMW lost out to MB in overall sales however.

*Diesel Economics: Sales Up 39% for First Half of 2011*

By Ben Rossi



> _An in-depth analysis of new car sales data by The Diesel Driver shows that sales of diesel-powered automobiles in the U.S. are up by 39% compared to the first half of 2010. In addition, buyers continue to choose diesel models over gasoline equivalents at the same rate as last year. _
> 
> The Diesel Driver analyzed new-car sales data for the first six months of 2011 from Audi, BMW, Mercedes-Benz, and Volkswagen, the four companies that offer diesel-powered passenger vehicles in the U.S. (see the detailed chart at the bottom of page three). While diesel***8217;s total market share has remained steady, sales are up compared to the first two quarters of 2010, and are on track to exceed the total 2010 diesel sales. The data cover the first two quarters of 2011 (January through June). Total diesel sales for the period were 47,873 vehicles.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Jonathan,
Thanks for posting this article. Very interesting to see how many 335d's sold as compared to their 335i equivalent in the US. The volume#'s from VW are not surprising; and any diesel momentum built up in the US will likely be on Vdub's coattails. 

I did spot one typo on page 1:
"Production of the BMW 335d will end in August, leaving one BMW diesel model, the X5 xDrive35d, available." 

The EOP for the e90 335d is actually October (but August had been a date that was thrown around on the forums over the summer).

Cheers,
-Ted


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

With 24K miles in 13 months, i simply cannot comprehend why the 335d has not seen exponential sales. It must be the best highway cruiser ever made. 

I will say that I am also impressed with the 2011 golf tdi my wife picked up last month.

-Doug


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

How do you guys think the recent mandate for increased CAFE standards will affect diesel sales? The big push seems to be for more hybrids and electrics. I am waiting to see if someone will market a diesel hybrid.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

J, you shall release this article into E90 forum. It will bring a lot of wanted & unwanted attention over there. 

Just saying...


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> How do you guys think the recent mandate for increased CAFE standards will affect diesel sales? The big push seems to be for more hybrids and electrics....


Yes and according to the EPA press release on the proposed CAFE increase (http://yosemite.epa.gov/opa/admpres...0019c092ccae8ac2852578dc0056ded0!OpenDocument), there's a proposal to provide special incentives for EVs, FCVs, and PHEVs, because they are considered "game changers" in advanced technology. However, it appears that diesel vehicles running on advanced biofuels are just as "game changing" as any of the other vehicle technologies with respect to emissions, cost, vehicle performance, etc. As a matter of fact CARB (yes, that that diesel-loathing CARB in California) identified biodiesel/renewable diesel from a multitude of different pathways as superior in terms of "carbon intensity" than electricity even from an optimistic mix of renewables and natural gas generation, and fuel cells, at least through the near term.

According to the referenced press release, there will be a public comment period after the proposed rule is published in the _Federal Register_. I plan to submit comments that diesel vehicles should be afforded the same "incentives" as the other advanced technologies. I hope other will avail themselves of the same opportunity.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

rmorin49 said:


> How do you guys think the recent mandate for increased CAFE standards will affect diesel sales? The big push seems to be for more hybrids and electrics. I am waiting to see if someone will market a diesel hybrid.


I personally think it will lead to increased diesel sales and increased choices. I am already eyeballing the upcoming x6 4.0d as the eventual replacement for my 535. I am pretty sure the 535 will be my last gasoline car......


----------

